# Does using a 1/2" outlet sprinkler spike negate using a 3/4" garden hose?



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

I have a 75'x75' backyard and was hoping to set up a system where I don't have to move a sprinkler 9 different times to cover the whole area.

I'm thinking of setting up 3 Orbit Voyager II heads on spikes and connected with a couple of 35' 3/4" garden hoses, and then connecting another 3/4" hose to the first sprinkler head in the series. This way, I would just have to move this line of sprinklers twice to cover the area.

I worry a little about the pressure being enough to get these heads to achieve close to head to head coverage.

Without doing the math, I just wanted to find out if using sprinkler spikes, which I can only find sized in 1/2" outlet, would negate the benefits of using the 3/4 garden hose.

Thanks


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

No, short bottle necks don't affect it much. For instance, Rainbird uses 1/2" inlets on their 3/4" swing pipes.


----------

